# Sunnyside TOMORROW 27/12/07



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

Anyone keen on a Sunnyside session tomorrow... 
Was thinking an early start out to the point... a little drifting, maybe some inner reef stuff..

Anyone keen... I'll call Rodman, I know he'd be keen...

Maybe not the epic day we had planned but looking like nice weather tomorrow and I dont have to be anywhere


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

landyman said:


> Anyone keen on a Sunnyside session tomorrow...


abso-bloody-lutely Craig 

... still in Horsham at the moment but will be back in melb later tonight and keen as chips to get on the water.

I will be down sunnyside by 11'ish with the misses in tow and looking to snorkel/spearfish and fish from the yak for the remainder of the day. with the esky holding a few coldies and a picnic basket of goodies should make it a decent day....conditions look GREAT 8)

catch ya when i get back later tonight or l'll buzz ya tommorrow morn'


----------

